# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Galileo, iOS-controlled robotic iPhone platform, Motrr, LLC, Santa Cruz, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Motrr, LLC

"Galileo. Your iOS in Motion." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Galileo on Kickstarter
March 1, 2012

----------

